# prendere in moglie



## danalto

Come spesso mi accade, riconosco le particolarità di una frase solo quando la scrivo. 
E scrivendo questa mi è risultato alquanto bizzarra!
Siete d'accordo?


----------



## ItalianBoy

perchè ? mi sembra normale in italiano


----------



## itka

Che cosa significherebbe ? Sposarsi ? 
E al maschile, come si direbbe ? Prendere in marito ?
Quelle espressioni mi risultono stranissime perche non le conosco...


----------



## irene.acler

Si, vuol dire sposarsi..però la cosa curiosa è che non si dice "prendere in marito", almeno, io non l'ho mai sentita...Caso mai "prendere come marito, come sposo"...


----------



## BlueWolf

itka said:


> E al maschile, come si direbbe ? Prendere in marito ?



Sì, ma ora che mi viene in mente, per quello abbiamo anche il verbo speciale: maritare.


----------



## sabrinita85

Ho visto su google che, l'etimo viene dal latino *in + uxorare*.
Quindi suppongo che si sia mantenuta anche in italiano tale costruzione.
_ 
_


----------



## irene.acler

BlueWolf said:


> Sì, ma ora che mi viene in mente, per quello abbiamo anche il verbo speciale: maritare.


 
Si ma "maritare" è ben arcaico..non penso si usi ancora oggi!


----------



## Necsus

A me non sembra un'espressione particolarmente strana, anche se sicuramente disusata.
Dal Garzanti:
[...] prescegliere una persona per un determinato fine; assumere: *prendere in (per, come) moglie*, _marito_;_prendere una nuova segretaria_; _prendere un collaboratore molto esperto._
Della 'maritanda', o colei che deve maritarsi, si dice anche "prendere marito", se non vado errato.


----------



## irene.acler

Necsus said:


> A me non sembra un'espressione particolarmente strana, anche se sicuramente disusata.
> Dal Garzanti:
> [...] prescegliere una persona per un determinato fine; assumere: *prendere in (per, come) moglie*, _marito_;_prendere una nuova segretaria_; _prendere un collaboratore molto esperto._
> Della 'maritanda', o colei che dev maritarsi, si dice anche "prendere marito", se non vado errato.


 
Si, non è strana neanche secondo me...però sicuramente in disuso, così come "prendere marito"...Al giorno d'oggi penso si dica semplicemente "mi sposo"..


----------



## DanyD

irene.acler said:


> Si ma "maritare" è ben arcaico..non penso si usi ancora oggi!


 
Credo si usi al sud, almeno, Montalbano lo usa!


----------



## sabrinita85

DanyD said:


> Credo si usi al sud, almeno, Montalbano lo usa!


Ah beh! Allora se lo usa Montalbano...!


----------



## DanyD

Spero non sia OT, però in "La gita a Tindari", Montalbano capisce "mi voglio sparare" invece di "mi voglio sposare" perché, sostiene, in Sicilia "ci si marita" non ci si sposa...
Ci vorrebbe il parere di un siciliano...


----------



## claudine2006

DanyD said:


> Spero non sia OT, però in "La gita a Tindari", Montalbano capisce "mi voglio sparare" invece di "mi voglio sposare" perché, sostiene, in Sicilia "ci si marita" non ci si sposa...
> Ci vorrebbe il parere di un siciliano...


 
_Prendere in moglie_ è in disuso ma perfettamente comprensibile. 
Credo che il verbo _maritarsi_ sia davvero scarsamente usato. L'ultima volta l'ho sentito dire da una straniera che parla un po' d'italiano ed ho riso per vari minuti....
Meglio usare il verbo "sposare".


----------



## itka

*sposare *si dice tanto per l'uomo che per la donna, se ho capito bene ? Credevo che fosse riservato all'uomo che prendeva *sposa ...*


----------



## Necsus

Anche l'uomo si chiama *sposo*...  
Sposare = unirsi (_o anche_ unire) in matrimonio.


----------



## itka

Grazie ! Me l'ero dimenticato !


----------



## valy822

Sono d'accordo. _Prendere in moglie_ è un'espressione comprensibilissima che mi capita ancora di sentire anche se di rado. 
Per quanto riguarda la mia città anche _maritare_ è raro.
Si preferisce credo di gran lunga il verbo _sposare/sposarsi_.


----------



## claudine2006

itka said:


> *sposare *si dice tanto per l'uomo che per la donna, se ho capito bene ? Credevo che fosse riservato all'uomo che prendeva *sposa ...*


Marco sposa Francesca/Francesca sposa Marco.
Marco e Francesca si sposano.


----------

